# Screen protector for fish finder?



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Has anyone installed a tempered glass screen protector on a fish finder? I'm having new units installed on my boat and was thinking of using a screen protector like I have on my cell phone. I know KaliGlass makes one, just want to make sure it does not interfere with the ability to use the touch screen.


----------

